# bettas on a budget!(:



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone here says they're so expensive, I would beg to differ! I have found goodwill and craigslist to be huge money savers for me, but because some here have disgust or bad experiences over such things, I will tell you how I gave my betta a brand new home for cheap! 

Kritter keeper 2 gal: $10
Filter: $10
Fake plant: $2
Substrate: $2
Rock cave: $1
Anarcharis: $3
Moss ball: $3

Her tank is a jungle! I will post pictures soon. Heaters for that size are $10 generally. Thermometers are $2 (which I get tomorrow). I could have gotten this cheaper, too. Filters can be found for $6. I could have done without the fake plant. I could have silicones my own rock cave from the rocks as her substrate.

I paid $35 for everything (minus heater, including thermometer) and $3 could've gotten me a 3 gallon. If I had done everything cheaper would be at $25. 

I promise you all there are great deals out there if you LOOK! The fish deserve it! Plus, fully lighted, filtered, decorated tanks can be found for $20+$30! Give your fish the things they deserve-- and need!!!

How did you set up your tank on a budget?? Lets give ideas so others can find a way to satisfy their bettas needs on a budget!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I got a 10gal tank for free from an ex of mine (cuz I was talking to him about getting more Betta's and the 7gal that I bought for $5 from a friend). So for me this route went:

$0 -10gal tank free from "friend"
$22 -75 Watt adjustable heater 
$0 - Used (washed repeatedly with vinegar/water combo) fake plants from a friend
$0 - Used caves (washed repeatedly with vinegar/water combo) came with tanks
$0 - Filter came with tank and works great
$7 - 8lbs of gravel
$6 - API water conditioner
$5 - Syphon
$1 - Anachari's (a little under one batch)
$3 - HBH Betta pellets
$10 - Divider

$54 Total

For that price and a complete 10gal set-up I think is really good.  My 7gal will be cheaper to set up since the water conditioner, syphon, and betta pellets are universal. I have a spare filter so my 7gal will only need a heater, some gravel and maybe some more plants. Plants will only cost me another $6 so add that with a 50Watt heater ($18) and I'll have that set up in a couple weeks. Rummage/Garage sales, 2nd hand stores, LFS sales, ebay, craigslist, newspaper ads, friends.. take all that in consideration when looking to buy new fish stuff you could make a decent set-up (like the OP stated) for fairly cheap. The only thing I wouldn't buy cheap of is the conditioner and food and maybe the heater too since continuously replacing those would be a pain in the bum!


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

my little brother just bought his setup for about $15
1. Aqueon 2.5 Gal : $12
2. Play sand : Free (I have a lot left over) 
Thermometer : $3

I decided that he didn't need a filter since it was a pretty small tank and he'd be changing the water 100% weekly. A heater would probably be about $10, so all together it'll be about $25 for the whole setup


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

how'd ur brother get that 2.5 gal aqueon for $12? :OO that is lucky, they cost like around $40 :OO


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

it was just the tank by itself lol your probably thinking about the kit


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Picked up a 1.5gal tank with the filter today for $3... Actually $2.99 

Tank holds water, filter works! Just missing the plug for the light. But it's only temporary for whatever betta I get. 

It's this tank:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804454&lmdn=Fish+Aquariums+%26amp%3B+Bowls

Goodwill, I love you.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

55 gAllon tank- $10
10 gallon-$12
7 gallon- $10
2.5 gallon-$5
plants- bought one and it multiplied quickly
natural rocks from my koi pond
bettas-around $5 each


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

mernincrazy8525 said:


> 55 gAllon tank- $10
> 10 gallon-$12
> 7 gallon- $10
> 2.5 gallon-$5
> ...


omg.. 55gal for cheaper than your 10gal.. NICE they must have really wanted it sold fast (or you knew them really well  )


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

It gets a bit cheaper after you stock up on your needed supplies...heaters...water conditioners...sponges...and your other stuff..
I set up a 3 gallon for about 11 dollars.I already had the gravel and the heater though from my other tanks I switched to sand.....and the cave I am using came from another tank as well..


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I would soo love a 55gal for $10...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i was at a fish auction and my friends father went up to a senior betta breeder there and said he is new to betta breeding. he came over to me and said" here kid you'll need this. my first reaction was omg i just got a 55 g tank for free (i left the ten dollars there, but he insisted that i just take it).


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

10 gallon with all accessories (filter, heater, thermometer, food, water conditioner, hood with fluorescent light bulb, and net) - $10 after petco pals card discount, a gift card, and a mail-in rebate that was included with the kit.

Expecting to pay about $20 (splurge?) more for additional gravel, plants and tank mates, but that would put me at $30 total. Not bad at all since I already have the gravel vacuum, some gravel and plants from the smaller tank (I'm moving the betta from the small tank to the big one so I can move everything else over, too).


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I got 2 5 gallon marineland tanks, one hex and one bowfront for $25. the bowfront had brand new filter media in it, and the hex was missing the intake tube and had no media, but the guy gave me an extra tetra 10 gallon filter (it seemed so big though that I ended up just finding a new tube and media for the built in filter instead >_>), and one of the pre set tetra heaters as well, and there was enough gravel in the hex for both, lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

oh, from craigslist, forgot that part, it won't let me edit it, lol


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Mini Bow 5 Gallon Aquarium Kit has a sturdy base that allows you to place the tank almost anywhere. Includes a small air pump whisper power filter, and UL-Listed, full incandescent hood with 15-watt bulb. In great condition, and comes with various supplies - Tetra Water Treatment, Ph Indicator and plastic containers, Aquarium Salt and TetraColor Fish Flakes. Great starter set! 

Is that good for 20$?


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

@bamsuddenimpact 

Great!!!! Although, for a betta, I'd be careful about the filter, and get new water conditioner and food. I'm jealous... I want another betta.Lol


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm getting a 10 gallon soon. If I can trade in my iTunes gift card somewhere for a PetCo/Petsmart one I could get the whole set for $15  If not I'm looking at $40-$50. 

And they have simple stands for $20, which I'm thrilled about!

Basically if a tank is cheap, I'll get it! Because then I am always prepared for a new member 

(I have a 20 gallon, 5 gallon, a 2 gallon, a 1.5 gallon, and a 1 gallon, plus adding more >.<)


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

i dont have the room, or I would actually get this tank.
http://nh.craigslist.org/for/2274866915.html


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

How many gallons?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

For Ryu: 3 gallon kritter keeper= $15
filter: free was my dads
terra cotta pot: $.99
gravel: $.99
silk plant: $2

New guy: 2 gallon kritter keeper$10
silk plants: $5
air pump: Free, was my dads 
Heater: Free, was my dads

10 gallon: Erm.... tank kit=$50
substrate= $40
Live plants = $80
Fake plants = $5
Driftwood = $14
I have used some serious cash on this= ):

If you want to go cheap use silk plants and gravel!!!! lol. All of my free stuff is uneccessary (even heater as I'm in Hawaii and I can almost never turn on the AC so I just open my windows to cool my room) So, if you go for looks and purpse, it'll be expensive, if you go for just purpose it'll be cheap.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

With the pots, break them in 1/2, two hidey caves!


----------

